
Psychology shows: mistake to base our self-worth on our profess. achievements - submeta
https://qz.com/990163/psychology-shows-its-a-big-mistake-to-base-our-self-worth-on-our-professional-achievements/
======
xtiansimon
"Profess." What's that?

~~~
submeta
Professional. I couldn't paste the whole title due to restrictions to 80
characters

